
Wordpress to fight “legally deficient and objectionable” Prenda subpoena - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/wordpress-to-fight-legally-deficient-and-objectionable-prenda-subpoena/
======
ishansharma
I love Automattic for this!

Go and bash this troll out of business.

However, it makes me shiver in fear thinking how many hosts didn't tell public
about or notices like these and gave away private info!

------
niggler
Who/what can be subpoenaed based on an IP address?

Suppose that Automattic did comply and did release the IP address logs. In
order to identify individuals, wouldn't the ISPs also have to comply?

~~~
Natsu
This is a porn copyright troll. They spend their days issuing subpoenas to
ISPs for subscriber information. One thing they could do is to use those logs
to look for critics to sue. The courts basically only have their word for it
that they've detected some IP infringing upon their porn--it takes no special
genius to create a form claiming that 10.0.0.1 was detected infringing upon
whatever and create a computer printout saying that if nobody looks at exactly
how that form came about. And their word isn't worth all that much right now,
with all the crazy shell games and the stunts they've pulled in court.

Oh, and Florida they use a different, special legal process that amounts to
the same thing. Their MO is to get subscriber info and then threaten people
hoping to be paid to go away. As you can see from their actions, they scurry
away from actual court rooms as quickly as possible.

I called it a few comments ago that they would have some lame excuse to no
show. I just wonder how long they can keep that up? I see bench warrants or
the threat thereof in their future.

